
How I, Tonya’s effects crew captured the film’s impossible skating shot - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/29/16946790/i-tonya-digital-special-effects-interview-triple-axel-craig-gillespie-margot-robbie-skating
======
pmdulaney
Good English grammar (and graciousness) would dictate: "How Tonya's effects
crew and I captured..."

